# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  A është Ulqini qyteti muze i shqiptarëve?

## babadimri

Ulqini mendoj se eshte qyteti muze i shqiptareve. Me kaq xhelozi e ruajtem dhe duhet ta ruajme

pershendetje per ju malesoret tane te dashur

----------


## Blerim London

as une nuk kam qen as nje her "!
po kam degjuar se eshte shum vend i bukur ,
Po edhe njerzit gjithe ashtu .
Blerimi

----------


## Kuksjan_forever

aaaaa mua nuk ma pelqen fare andej 
sorry  :buzeqeshje: 

is cool lol 

Me resepkt Fatri

----------


## BLACK_EAGLE_

Ulqini si edhe te gjitha trevate shqipetare (te okupuara nga mali i zi) jane shume te bukura ,fantastike  dhe do duhej te na vizitoni sa me shume.

----------


## bregu26

Ulqini eshte nje nder qytetet e rralla qe kam shtier ne zemer!
Ashtu si per vendlindje me merr malli edhe per Ulqin, dhe per vete  deri para lufte kam shkuar c´do vit!
Qytet shume simpatik, me njerz te ndershem dhe te sjellshem!
Shnetin juve!
Bregu

----------


## haxhi

Mirë se vini në Ulqin

 


Ju mirë presim.

----------


## ElMajico

*Une kam pas fatin ta kem vizituar vete Ulqinin  nje nder qytetet qe me beri me shum pershtypje ne Malin E Zi Ulqini dhe Budva dhe s;diskutohet ishulli Shen Stefanit...Pershendetje te gjithevee..

Me respekt...ElMajico..*

----------


## LeNNoN

Ulqini esht vertet nje qytet shum i bukur , pse jo mund ta quajme dhe qytet muze per shqiperine . me sa kam pare dhe kam degjuar ka dal perfundimi qe esht nje qytet i bukur dhe me njerez te mir. fiksim kam me e bo plazhin atje vitin qe vjen.  :buzeqeshje: 



LeNNoN !

----------


## haxhi



----------


## haxhi

*Ulqini ju mirpret gjithmon me duar të hapura na urdhroni dhe mos na harroni.*

----------


## ElMajico

kam dhe une disa foto te ulqinit po si kam printuar akoma.

ti fus ne pc dhe t'ju tregoj se eshte me te vertet nje bukuri e rralle pervec mikpritjes...

----------


## LeNNoN

Ndonje foto tjeter me te bukur keni ?
o elmajico hajde na hudh ndonje foto ketej se me kto qe pashe me iku truri  :buzeqeshje: 




LeNNoN !

----------


## haxhi



----------


## babadimri

Shume i bukur eshte Ulqini si femije shume kam ndenjur ne Ulqin dhe gjithnje ne mendimet e mia ka mbetur si nje kujtim i bukur. Sedi ndoshta me shume vite skam qene atje !!! kam mall per kete cep te Shqiperise

----------


## haxhi

*MIRË SE VINI NË ULQIN*

----------


## haxhi



----------


## haxhi



----------


## haxhi



----------


## haxhi



----------


## haxhi



----------

